# Help identifying my block



## Thumpergto (May 20, 2021)

Hey everyone I just got my first gto and I’m super excited! But I want to make sure it has the ls2 in it. So it’s a 05, but the engine has been taken out at some point and rebuilt. So I know you can look at the heads but the heads are PRC, i know you can look for the 6.0 on the front or back of the block but the motors in the car and I don’t want to tear stuff apart to see it. So I found a casting number on the passenger side “VF041670761” I’ve put it into google and nothing. is there a search engine or something I can use to find out what this block is?


----------



## Thumpergto (May 20, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Try this... it's a simple search on identifying LS1 vs LS2... Apparently there's quite a bit to look for, the reluctor wheel for the crankshaft position sensor is mentioned and could be an easy giveaway.

Google Search - Identify LS1 vs LS2


----------

